# Free Camping Near White Salmon/ Hood River Washington



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Camping*

There is tons of national forest. There are a bunch of campgrounds up hwy 35 south of Hood River, and many on the Washington side as well, up above the town of Trout Lake on the White Salmon.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Tucker Park Near Hood River

We stayed here at Tucker park. It was nothing fancy, and its not free, but its cheap enough, and a nice quiet campground. its @ ten minutes out of hood river on the west fork of the Hood River. we looked at other ones that were right on the freeway in the gorge, and were loud, traffic echoing.
there is some free camping at the bottom of the hill, down on the columbia river, literally on the water. on a spit of land right by where they kiteboard.
There has to be lots of camping on the washington side.
Tucker Park is easy though, and there is some amazing orchards, right there with bomb preserves and stuff.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I have stayed at Tollbridge Campground near Parkdale several times on the East Fork Hood. It isn't free, but not that expensive. They also have good showers. Free camping on the National Forest is a lot farther up the hill towards Mt. Hood.


----------



## Uldis (Apr 3, 2013)

Turn on Northwestern lake rd off 141, this turns into buck creek rd and there is a bunch of free camping up there


----------



## oukr9965 (Nov 27, 2013)

Go a little past the put in for the truss and take a left on Carr road. Pick your spot. No fires there right now. You can set up shop pretty early up the road or drive up a little further for more seclusion.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

